# 2100+ mit 640 PC133-RAM! Sinnvoll???



## MadCow (2. Dezember 2002)

*1400c mit 640MB PC133-RAM! Sinnvoll?*

Ich habe vor meinen PC günstig aufzurüsten....

Aktuelle Konfiguration:
- K7VZA Rev. 3  von ECS
- Duron 750
- 640MB  SD-RAM  PC133 (auf 2 von 3 Bänken)
- Elsa TNT2 32MB (AGP)

Ich habe vor mir folgende Hardware zu kaufen:
- Athlon Thunderbird 1400 c 
--->kein 2100+ da Mainboard noch ein frühes Produktionsmodell ist und daher keinen Athlon XP unterstützt<---
- Thermaltake Volcano 7+
- GeForce4 PowerPack! Ultra/650 TV/DVI 64MB 3,3ns (soll angeblich übertaktet mit 275/600Mhz stabil laufen)

Mein Bios habe ich auf Rev. 3.6a geflasht! (Laut Hersteller soll damit das betreiben von neueren AMD-Prozessoren möglich sein)

Meine Fragen:
1. Wie sehr würden die 640MB PC133-RAM das System ausbremsen? Macht es überhaupt Sinn mit solcher Hardware aufzurüsten?
2. Gibt es eine GeForce4 Ti4200 Grafikkarte die unter 200€ zu haben und besser zu übertakten ist als die oben genannte?
3. Bremst das System die relativ gute Grafikkarte aus?

Vielen Dank für alle Beiträge         Marc Eisenbarth www.dcow.de


----------



## rawuza (3. Dezember 2002)

Tach!!!

Welche Prozessoren auf deinem Mainboard laufen, müsste im handbuch stehen, aber ich würde sagen, dass du höchstens mit einem AMD Athlon  um die 1500 MHz aufrüsten kannst!!!

Selbst mit Chipset-Update ist es am besten du kaufst dir ein anständiges Mainboard und noch eine 512-MB-DDR-Leiste dazu. Dann lädt die Kiste wenigstens schnell! (Dazu kann ich eine sehr schnelle HD empfehlen!!)


----------



## rawuza (3. Dezember 2002)

*Geforce4 Ti 4200*

Was die Grafikkarte betrifft! auf http://www.edv-onlineauktion.de/8045-9x.html?from=R0  hab ich welche um 179 Euro gefunden. Es steht dabei es sei Neuware! Da es sich aber um eine Auktion handelt wird der Peis wahrscheinlich noch raufgehen!


----------



## Tim C. (4. Dezember 2002)

Athlon 2100+ mit 133er RAMs ist Schwachsinn. Da müssen schon DDR-Ram's herhalten.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Dezember 2002)

Wobei 640MB ja auch nicht von schlechten Eltern sind - lieber die als 256MB DDR...


----------

